# SUREFIRE HID M6



## Britelumens (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Guys,



Something new from me, am I the first? Doesn't really matters 


Finally managed to finish up a SUREFIRE HID M6 in a Welch Allyn 14W NGX System format, fully regulated! It took me quite a while on this one as I never could find an appropriate time to finish it up and seeing the unfinished parts lying around irritate me. 

And there she is....ALIVE! 

To preserve the originality of the M6 stock look, nothing is being modified on it. And getting the HID bulb focus on a sweet spot is kinda the challenge. As the host does not allow you to focus and the build is intended in mind to be a usable light and not a show piece. Therefore, it build as bomb proof as possible. And it is.

*SPECIFICATION:*
- 14W WA NGX HID system ballast
- 14W WA non enveloped HID bulb
- Run on 3 x lithium Ion









14W NGX bulb warming up.....






Did I say its bright on this one.....






Beamshot






Surefire M6 internal








With regards,
Jo @ Britelumens


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 21, 2009)

NICE ONE Jo!!!:thumbsup:

When you get a chance, can you do outside beamshots please!

Awesome mod!!!

I've been wanting to o an M6-HID for some time now but have been unable to find the correct parts.

Care to share where I could buy the parts needed?


----------



## nailbender (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful job Jo!!! That is impressive, what a hot spot.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Feb 21, 2009)

My flashaholic dream is to one day have a Pelican case with the following inside:

- (1) M6 body/tailcap
- (2) fivemega 3x17670 holders
- (3) KT4's
*** one w/ fivemega bi-pin adapter & RPM bezel
*** one w/ Britelumens HID mod & RPM bezel
*** one w/ LED Zeppelin MZP7-3 mod & RPM bezel
- (6) WA1185 lamps
- Pila IBC
- (9) AW protected 17670's

LEGO Away!!! :devil:


----------



## collector (Feb 21, 2009)

nice, nice, nice, very nice !!


----------



## Edwood (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow.

Pics of the internals, please.


----------



## alantch (Feb 21, 2009)

I've always wondered why there wasn't a HID mod for the M6 ... and here it is!! Good work Jo. Is this mod reversible? How does it compare with one of your Mag HID builds? Outside comparison beamshots please!!!


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice work Jo! 

I do believe you are the first to HID the M6.


----------



## ICUDoc (Feb 22, 2009)

Is the bulb without envelope a standard thing or did you take it off yourself? And PLEASE show us photos of the inside- is the tailcap standard??
Really nice looking beamshot!


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Now this is something i would love to do with my M6


Great mod,but it would be cool to see more of the inside.


----------



## criollo (Feb 22, 2009)

Jo my man, very nice mod !! :thumbsup: :goodjob: 


Do I need to apply for a licence at the Neighbourhood Police Post to carry this ? :thinking:  :sweat:


Outdoor beamshots please !


----------



## Nilsson (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, makes me want to get a M6 even more :twothumbs
Whats the runtime?

+1 on outdoor beamshots


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice mod again...:wave:


----------



## Chrontius (Feb 23, 2009)

Incredible. Please, I'd love some more detail.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 23, 2009)

14W WA, Surefire OP reflector...I'll bet that's a gorgeous beam!!! The run-time on 17670's is going to be great too.

Very nice job. :thumbsup:


Please show us more when you get the chance.


----------



## maxspeeds (Feb 23, 2009)

This is a great concept! I too would love to see outdoor beamshots at different distances. I'd like to see how this compares to your Ostar M3


----------



## cnjl3 (Feb 23, 2009)

Very impressive!
How about some pic's of the innards?


----------



## 1wrx7 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Jo,

Can you tell we're all foaming at the mouth here I wondered why no one had tried this yet. +1 to all requests for build details, internal pics, outdoor beamshots Looks awsome so far:twothumbs Can't wait for more...


----------



## Britelumens (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all,

*UPDATE ON POST #1​*
Sorry for the wait as I could not find a perfect time to get an outdoor beam-shot of this build (until today, still not a perfect one to illustrate). Thus, the consolidation of this post. However, I know I had to do it fast as everyone is getting impatient 

It's kinda a luxury to be able to find a complete darkness area living in a city when you need it :nana: 


Thank you guys for all the kind words on this build. 

The battery use here are 3 x RCR123 @ 3.7V each. Runtime would be 30 - 40 mins maximum fully regulated until it cut off completely. Sorry that no photo was taken before fusing up the head with the host body but on post #1, you can see the back end of the build. As mentioned early this build is intended for real use and not a show piece hence the fusing of the host and the head to make it kinda "bomb proof".

One word of caution when using this HID system is that they are REALLY fragile and COSTLY! The last thing you want is to blow up the bulb or ballast.
Else, its a rewarding SUREFURE M6 in a HID!



@ DaFABRICATA ~ You could get the NGX HID system directly from Welch Allyn? beside the dealer that you mentioned I think.

@ alantch ~ Hi alan, yes this build of mine is reversible as no bored job on the host or tailcap on this modification to preserve the originality of the M6.

@ ICUDoc ~ Yes, original tailcap as mentioned on above post. It was an eveloped bulb which was intended for this mod but later I broke the glass and thus had it removed :sweat:

@ criollo ~ No license needed for operator above the age of +18 years old 

@ Patriot36 ~ The proper focusing with the bulb does yield good hotspot as you can see from our Eznite. But on a M6 reflector which s really meant for more of a flood and reasonable hotspot. The output beam-shot on my #1 post does exactly show it. It just not very clear on the open field but you can tell it from the warming up photo.

@ maxspeeds ~ Why compare a led emitter with an HID?



With regards,
Jo @ Britelumens


----------



## wquiles (Feb 23, 2009)

Great build - good job 

Will


----------



## darkzero (Feb 23, 2009)

Great idea & very nice mod Jo! That's definitely a keeper! :thumbsup:


----------



## Illum (Feb 23, 2009)

PK! PK! if your on the forum you better take a look at this bud!:nana:


----------



## skalomax (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice Job!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 19, 2009)

very nice.
my wallet is hiding...


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jul 18, 2010)

anyone else build one?
are the parts readily accessible?

I'd love to do this to mine.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the thread bump - I missed this the first time around.
Really really cool.


----------



## cdog (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow nice work...


----------



## choppers (Jul 19, 2010)

Very impressive....nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome mod, but does anyone realize how old the OP thread was?


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jul 20, 2010)

absolutely. That's why I bumped this. I want to know if others have this mod or have done anything similar


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jul 20, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> Awesome mod, but does anyone realize how old the OP thread was?


Both James, and Kestrel did, as well as I.

Got something against older threads that happen to be awesome? :duh2:

Edit: Geez... almost forgot!  Outstanding mod, Jo!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bimmerboy said:


> Both James, and Kestrel did, as well as I.
> Got something against older threads that happen to be awesome? :duh2:
> Edit: Geez... almost forgot!  Outstanding mod, Jo!



Nothing against the older but awesome mod, But are you picking a fight with me? 

Bring it on, I've smoked more than one M3... :touche:


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL! Dude, that cracked me up! I'm sitting here all stuffed up with a cold I just got yesterday, feeling kinda' crappy, and you just brightened my morning. That was quite funny. 

Bet ya' wouldn't say the same thing if I had a couple M6 HID's strapped to the rear spoiler. Not so tough now, eh?? :naughty:


----------

